# Maalox?



## PotterWatch (Feb 14, 2012)

My doe still has diarrhea but it does seem to be getting a little bit better.  The breeder suggested giving her some maalox.  How much should I give?  I see that other people have used pepto, does it matter which one I use.  The store closest to me doesn't carry liquid maalox but they do have pepto.


----------



## elevan (Feb 14, 2012)

I have never heard of Maalox for diarrhea...that is not what it's for (even in humans).

That said...

Why does the goat have diarrhea?

You do not want to stop diarrhea in goats - you want to slow it down.  Pepto stops it and that can create problems of it's own.

Use a gelling agent such as revitalyte gelling or even administering Jello powder mixed with water.

Also provide plenty of electrolytes as diarrhea removes them and hydration from the body.

But you have to address the REASON for the diarrhea...it's a symptom, not a disease in and of itself.  Find the cause, treat it and the diarrhea will resolve.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 15, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> I have never heard of Maalox for diarrhea...that is not what it's for (even in humans).
> 
> That said...
> 
> ...


x2  The revitlayte gel is awesome and not pricey at all.  I'd be getting in touch with a vet if she has had diarrhea that has not gotten better by now.  Even if you stop it with the gel or Pepto, she is still having something underlying going on to cause it.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the information!  She is doing much better today.  I believe it was just due to the stress of moving to a new place coupled with a big change in diet.  We have pasture and browse here which she did not have at her old place and I think it just took her a few days to get used to all those greens.  I think the breeder was suggesting maalox because she assumed the doe had an irritated stomach.


----------

